# Tybee Island Clams?



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Good clamming on Tybee?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Short answer............... yes we have clams, but they are somewhat hard to harvest and not very good. Don't bother with them.


----------

